# selecting the appropriate e/m level of service



## mstyus (Feb 18, 2010)

Hi to all the Coders,
Does anyone have educational sheets on selecting the correct E/M level of services for a training. I need educational Sheets that is not long and dragged out for training purposes. Thanks in advance.


----------



## fullerharper@aol.com (Feb 18, 2010)

*E/M Audit Form for Teaching E/M coding*

You can use an Audit form and the Guidelines of E/M sections for all the areas of Medical Decision Making, Examination Elements (constitutional, Body areas (BA), organ systems (OS), ROS,  History of Present Illness, PFSH,


----------



## CRC CPC (Feb 18, 2010)

Hi,
Have you tried e&m university online?  Here is a link http://emuniversity.com/free-area-login.html  I found them very helpful I even printed the sheets for my Physicians.  Hope this helps.
Colleen R Cox CPC


----------

